# drying and smell



## tito13 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi, when i hang them, and their drying, do they loose that smell in the process, does it come back during curing?


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 26, 2009)

What smell are you talking about?

After you harvest, buds smell like a mowed lawn....that's because of the chlorophyll that's still present..

As the drying progresses, the chlorophyll evaporates along with most of that lawn smell...

Then, during the curing process, (sealing in an airtight container for a few weeks, burping a couple times a day) the smell really comes out as the buds "ripen"....


----------



## tito13 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, Great. I was worried because at night they smell good, fruity. I cut them and put my nose right next to it, and cant hardly smell the fruity smell anymore, unless i quiz them. So that fruity smell will come back after proper curing????? I hope so.


----------



## Brian Fleury (Jan 18, 2019)

Mine is in the 3rd day of drying at ~65% humidity.  Has that older cut grass smell.  I am going to reduce humidity to 50% until it is dry.  1st harvest.  That is my plan.  Does it sound about right?  Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)

60% rH @ 65*F for 10 days then seal and burp for 2 weeks


----------



## No Clue (Jan 18, 2019)

What is the “60% rH @65 degrees F for 10 days”???.......... I just hang the trimmed branches until the branch the buds are on can snap, cut them off the branches and seal them in quart mason jars and burp for 2 weeks...  Am I doing something really wrong??


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2019)

That how I do it with 99 plants. Take the big leaves and hang them from a chain. Set the room to 60% relative humidity at 65*F and let them hang for 10 days. It slows drying so that the starches turn to sugar. I use 32 gallon rubber made tubs and seal and burb them for 2 weeks. Then do a final trim. Vacuum seal and then freeze it.


----------



## No Clue (Jan 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> That how I do it with 99 plants. Take the big leaves and hang them from a chain. Set the room to 60% relative humidity at 65*F and let them hang for 10 days. It slows drying so that the starches turn to sugar. I use 32 gallon rubber made tubs and seal and burb them for 2 weeks. Then do a final trim. Vacuum seal and then freeze it.


Thank you! You are obviously an expert Umbra, which I am not. I dry one or two at a time! I will try not trimming them completely before I hang them. It just seems so much easier to get them all trimmed right away. Also, I was told to never freeze them, that the tricomes will fall off. I am assuming the vacuum seal not only saves space but also removes moisture that can be very bad but also stops the tricomes from falling off??


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2019)

Freezing makes them brittle. But unless you are handling it some way, just being frozen doesn't make them fall off. It sits in a chest freezer, not handling or moving while it is frozen. So I doubt much damage will occur


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Jun 8, 2019)

umbra said:


> That how I do it with 99 plants. Take the big leaves and hang them from a chain. Set the room to 60% relative humidity at 65*F and let them hang for 10 days. It slows drying so that the starches turn to sugar. I use 32 gallon rubber made tubs and seal and burb them for 2 weeks. Then do a final trim. Vacuum seal and then freeze it.


That's why I like your answers,  you know the problems people with larger scale grows


umbra said:


> 60% rH @ 65*F for 10 days then seal and burp for 2 weeks


We followed this to the letter with our last round in the drying room and it worked like a gem.
I find info on a lot of pages is geared toward small grows, my partners and I deal with a few more, like you, so it's nice to find someone who knows what drying 100 plants is all about.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 8, 2019)

I really enjoyed he smell of walking into my grow space while they are flowering...I grow in a shop that I have outside my back door...after chopping I bring them into the house and dry them in a spare bedroom...I hate the smell of drying weed...nothing at all like the live flowers...it’ll be fine though once they are dried and cured...


----------

